# Anybody watch a show called swamp people



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yesh.. I know Arhoythunter does... And a few others.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

all the time


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I sometimes watch it. I think its pretty good


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've seen it a few times. Why did troy jump that one levee??? When they came back over to jump back across you can clearly see water on the side where you could just drive around it. Looks kinda staged to me....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've heard of it a lot but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Have any of u seen mudcats


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

It comes on on Thursdays


----------



## tattnalloboyu (Oct 25, 2010)

yes and love it


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I've seen it a few times. Why did troy jump that one levee??? When they came back over to jump back across you can clearly see water on the side where you could just drive around it. Looks kinda staged to me....


 I have a friend that lives around the area and he said most of it is staged.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, even if it is staged its still a great show.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

JESH! I watch em both!


----------



## Hnter's Luck (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya it definately has its good moments.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

yep, swamp peeps is what i watch...


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

All the time. My 2 year old son copys the gator hand part right before it cuts to commercial


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

Choot ya I watch it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Woohoo! It comes on tomorrow!!!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Who gonna watch swamp people and mudcats tonight i am


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i am as we type


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm watching mudcats!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

all I got to say on this subject is "choot 'em lizabef!" lol!


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

choot em liz choot em!!!!!! You better choot em liz he gona get way!!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Best show on tv!!!!


----------



## flexguard (Mar 24, 2012)

Ya i watch it all the time.I think troys the funniest person on it


----------



## wareagle88 (Dec 29, 2011)

I watch it and dvr it every week. My favorite show on tv right now.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Top 3 shows: Swamp People, American Guns, Sons of Guns


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

haha josh, i like a couple of those.. but i'm a little more open lol

i've watched it a few times, reminds me lots of alaska and how its back woods up there as well, just more gators and fried food.

top 3 shows: colbert report, deadliest catch, sons of guns


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I missed two wks n a row. Maybe next wk I can catch it on tv


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, every episode. The two bearded brothers Glen and Mitchell are my favorites. They are hoot.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder how the bros made the show? They just hang out laugh all the time. Great add I might say


----------

